

Elastic Load Balancing - IPv6, Zone Apex Support, Additional Security - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/05/elastic-load-balancing-ipv6-zone-apex-support-additional-security.html

======
jrockway
The more articles like this I see, the more likely it seems that IPv6 will
actually be in use some day. I think the hype of World IPv6 Day has really
helped; it seems that a larger and larger proportion of my traffic is going
out over IPv6 than a few months ago.

(Now I just need native IPv6 on my Dallas-based Linode.)

------
atambo
Root domain support for elastic load balancers is huge. I've been having to
redirect from a separate host totally defeating the purpose of the elastic
load balancer in the first place. Now all they need is a damn gui for route 53
dns. The "official" xml config file fed into perl script is a huge bummer.

~~~
yusufg
I've found cli53 to be quite useful for Route53
<https://github.com/barnybug/cli53>

Also, ylastic.com is awesome if you want a GUI for many of AWS functions. It's
only US$ 25/month

------
oasisbob
_You've probably read some panic-inducing articles about the fact that the
Internet is running out of IP addresses! [...] We're providing this new
support in order to allow you to test your systems on World IPv6 day (June 8,
2011)._

While any support for IPv6 is nice, I really wish that Amazon could have left
out the sarcasm. Developers have been working for years on what they had the
foresight to see as a very serious problem. (Itojun painfully comes to mind.)
I find it demeaning to start out the announcement by attacking a straw-man.

I think this is a great first step for AWS on the road to v6 support, but the
attitude plus implying that this is useful to "test" systems on World IPv6 day
-- as if it's just a trophy game -- is not confidence inspiring.

~~~
DavidSJ
They didn't attack those articles, they just mentioned them.

~~~
oasisbob
Given that this was meant for technical audiences who already know what IPv6
is, referring to "panic-inducing" media coverage(!) seems facetious. It's
strange syntax if you take something seriously.

This could just be my read on it, if others disagree, that's fine too. There
are plenty of other interesting things to discuss in this announcement.

~~~
josephb
> It's strange syntax if you take something seriously.

It did feel like some sort of jibe, and to date they haven't mentioned much
about coming IPv6 support.

Either way, their post could have done without it IMHO.

------
Fluxx
I'm still waiting to be able to put my ELB in a security group itself so I can
load balance my internal EC2 applications without needing to make my load
balancer publicly available.

